# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Blue Lagoon

## Babalew

i am not a poster but i thought i would share

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for sharing! We didn't go out on the water while we were there. We just looked around from the edges.

----------


## Jim-Donna

have you ever seen the record breaking dive down into the lagoon? Its on youtube, SO COOL~~ He is a cousin of a sweet lady who used to post here.

----------


## Jim-Donna



----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks for posting these Babalew!!!!  Any chance I'll see you in April???

----------


## Babalew

yes you will!

----------


## TizzyATX

^^^ :Wink:

----------

